# Case 235 exploding hydro filter



## poyganguy (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got a J I case trctor model 235, sn ccj0002093 that keeps blowing the hydraulic filter apart about every thrid time i start the tractor and engauge the clutch/hydro system. i don't have acess to an exact hydraulic schematic for fluid flow to see if i have a sticking pressure relief valve or simular restriction in the flow. isn't this filter in the return, low pressure side of the flow? has anyone had this problem? i would greatly apreciate any suggestions or ideas. i have been trying to guess at this for the last few months and i can't afford to keep buying new fluid and filter!! thanks!


----------



## poyganguy (Dec 28, 2011)

this is the filter for the hydrostatic drive. it seems to be restricted on the return side at the pump block. i am hoping to not split the tractor.


----------



## poyganguy (Dec 28, 2011)

charge oil circuit low pressure relief valve had wrong spring installed on it. replaced spring and happy happy


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"charge oil circuit low pressure relief valve had wrong spring installed on it."

How long has the wrong spring be in?


----------



## poyganguy (Dec 28, 2011)

i don't know how long the spring was installed, but im guessing thats part of the reason we were able to buy the tractor so cheap at the auction. now the tractor has lots of power and is a real work horse!


----------



## zach65 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm having the same symptoms -- I have the tractor about 2 years, so I think something has gone wonky, and I'm suspecting the high and/or low pressure relief valves.

Where did you get your replacement spring?


----------



## poyganguy (Dec 28, 2011)

it is availible yet from the dealer, but we took an educated guess and found one in our box of old hydraulic valves. the high pressure valve is on the left side of the hydro unit, its easy to remove and inspect what condition the spring and valve are in. a little debries will cause it to hang on ocasion.


----------



## zach65 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Filter No Longer Explodes, but Tractor Does Not Reverse*

Thank you kindly for your input. I have priced the springs, and they are not sold separately. The small high-pressure relief valve lists for $150 and the larger for $450 (or $650 -- I can't recall), so I hope to avoid purchasing them. (In any event, many, many parts for these tractors are NLA despite being listed in price lookup tables.)

But I did inspect the valves and their springs. And, upon reassembly, the filter did not blow -- but the tractor would no longer reverse!

I disassembled/reassembled them again (carefully using the parts manual as a guide) with the same result.

Any and all advice would be appreciated. The larger valve has a hex-head which I have inserted into what seems to be a corresponding hole -- could that be the problem?

I'm more than delighted to pay somebody who has the proper tools and knowledge to fix this [email protected]#%[email protected]# for me if anybody knows of such a soul within a couple of hours of Nashville.

Thanks again and thanks in advance.


-- Kevin


----------

